# Identify a Walking Stick



## george46 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi.Pleased to meet you all on this excellent site.

I have just stumbled across this fabulous looking stick at an antiques fair but know very little about it. Can anyone shed any light as to who it would be for and whether it is Amazonian tribal. I think the wood is Briar. It has also been bolstered at some stage. 37" high.

It shows three serpents / snakes and a human figure.

HI have also added pictures to this site.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool looking, old stick. I'm no expert in Amazonian tribal, if your trying to date it but from what I see, I'd

suspect it not to be a really old piece from the heart carved on it? I'm not so sure they would have put something

like that on their sticks? But hey take my opinion with a grain of salt. Maybe someone else can chime in here.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## george46 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for your comments...I think the heart is a bit strange to find on a Tribal Stick. I hope some more people can shed some light on it for me. Thanks again

for your information... G


----------



## Fisher Kat (Apr 20, 2013)

Did the seller offer any information regarding this piece ? Any history ?


----------



## george46 (Apr 20, 2013)

Fisher Kat said:


> Did the seller offer any information regarding this piece ? Any history ?


Hi Kat. No i did not get any info at all about it..

George


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

It just looks like a stick like any of us would make or any other regular person...I doubt it`s any kind of tribal stick though...

Someone did a good job with it and it surely is a cool looking walking stick...Good find...


----------



## george46 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for your comments...

George



Paul2281 said:


> It just looks like a stick like any of us would make or any other regular person...I doubt it`s any kind of tribal stick though...
> 
> Someone did a good job with it and it surely is a cool looking walking stick...Good find...


----------

